# life feels sooo weird!



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

okay.... so ive been on and off having severe existential crisis.. where certain weeks i will be in hysterics and terrified to be alive... my main thoughts are
what am i
why am i here
why does anything exist
why are things the way they are
how do i find meaning in anything wen there is no meaning
is this really happening?
why is life the way it is ? male/female , animals, sky, grass, etc
it all feels new... even though i have been living on the planet for 21 years,, 
how and why does my body work the way it does... how can i not be scared of this as its out of my control ? 
how do i naturally walk, talk etc... 
and also.....have i come to some weird realization that life is not as it seems and i cannot go bak... or is it just this protective state of mind im in still.. im anxious and scared... and lost...
anyone? xxx


----------



## whatthehell (Jul 27, 2010)

Heyo, I went through the same exact stuff when my anxiety issues began. There really is nothing wrong going on.
Everyone feels like at some point during life. Sometimes its due to stress and mental illness and sometimes its just from
major life changes like ending college and starting a career (what happened to me).

But I felt all those same things. I barely think about any of it anymore besides when I'm too high or hung over. 
The sky is normal again (thank god) and everything else seems ok.

I think the best mentality to have is to be like "well, everything is fucked right now....im going to go watch ELF"

Just do something besides worry about the fuckedness of life. The world is normal and so is living. Its anxiety that makes
it feel otherwise.


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

Ur right ... I agree . It's sooo hard tho . I feel like I've never been here before and that I'm just learning it all for the first time .... If u cud tell me some of the thoughts you had it would definately help .... I really don't feel like it's anxiety I just feel like I'm messed up and can't accept life ? Im freaked out about being able to see and how I know things and know the names to em ..... I keep thinking about death aswell ..... I feel like it's weird that I have a brain ... Ugh my mind is in overdrive and I'm in such a state ... Any more advice wud b much appreciated . Thanks again .... Katie


----------

